# Regal LED-Beleuchtung selber bauen?



## Minga_Bua (4. September 2012)

Hej Leuts, ich wusst net genau wohin aber hier passts wohl noch am besten.

Ist es möglich bei einem Regal wie z.B. diesem hier
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.ikea.com/de/de/images/products/expedit-regal__0092718_PE229441_S4.JPG

jedes Fach einzeln zu beleuchten mit einem selbstbau?

Ich bin echt Laie was das angeht. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es soo schwer wäre.

Das Teil soll in ein Schaufenster und das ganze soll möglichst wenig kosten.

Ich dachte mir die LEDs könnte man mit Heisskleber im hinteren Eck befestigen. Aber wie würde man das ganze verkabeln? Welche LEDs würde man nehmen?

Vielleicht ist ja hier jemand der sich in der Materie auskennt und kann mir da helfen.

Danke schonmal und einen schönen Tag euch allen


----------

